# Seattle - what to see



## tompalm (Jun 6, 2016)

I am planning a trip the first week of September for six days to see Seattle and  north west.  We plan to stay at the new Marriott Courtyard in Everett that is supposed to open soon.  It is close to the Boeing Future of Flight tour and other things that we plan to do.  Also, we plan to go to Seattle Center for a day and will be there during Bumershoot, but is that something we should avoid and go back to Seattle Center after the concerts.  The Emp Museum and Bill and Melinda Gates Center look good.  Here are a few questions.

What else should we see at Seattle Center?

Also, we plan to catch a Ferry at Mukilteo and ride it to Colombia Beach and drive up to Whidbey Island and back down I5 to Everett.  Is that a scenic drive worth doing and what are the resort areas worth a look.

I read in a book that catching a Ferry and going over to Friday Harbor is fun to do.  So, we plan to go to Anacortes and ride the Ferry over to Friday Harbor on one of the days.  Do, we need to take a car or just walk around the town when we get there?  Are there any other islands worth trying to see on that same trip?

We plan to do downtown Seattle one day and Pikes Place Market.  Other than the places above, what else is worth seeing?  I had considered going up to the North Cascades National Park, but not sure the drive up there is worth it.  Is there a visitors center or much to see up there.

Thanks for any help or ideas you might have, including that new Courtyard Hotel in Everett at 3003 Colby Avenue, Everett, WA?  How is that area?  The hotel looks nice, but I would not want to stay so close to the Naval Station in San Diego.  It is too industrial.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2016)

At the Seattle Center I would recommend the Chihuly Garden and Glass (I haven't been yet but here it's wonderful) and the EMP Museum.

I've also done the underground tour in Pioneer Square, which was interesting.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 6, 2016)

We liked both the Seattle Art Museum downtown and the Burke Museum on the University campus.  When we were last there in 2011 there was a fabulous chocolate shop offering liquid chocolate drinks right across from SAM.  Had to hit that place twice on our trip!


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 6, 2016)

Some thoughts: 
  The North Cascades highway is a beautiful drive.  There is a visitor's center at Newhalem that is worth a stop for a quick look and an opportune bathroom stop.  It will take you a full day to do the drive with some stops along the way.  
  Whidbey Island:  reverse your route.  Take I-5 north and then drive down the island and take the ferry from Clinton (not Colombia Beach) to Mukilteo.  You pay roundtrip fare for your car at Mukilteo but only for passengers going the other direction.   Make sure your itinerary includes Deception Pass State Park both at Rosario Beach, Bowman Bay as well as the main area across the bridge.  
  Bumpershoot:  if you like festivals and crowds, then by all means go.   Don't take a car.  Parking and traffic will be horrible.  Check to see if the Sounder train is running for the festival and take that into Seattle and then the Monorail from Westlake Center up the Seattle Center.  Otherwise, adjust your schedule to hit the Center midweek.  
  With Pike Place Market also do the waterfront.  It's a nice walk and makes a good combination.  Bus route 99 goes up and down the waterfront if you want to shorten the walk.   (sidenote:  how to tell a non-native; add an "s" at the end of Pike).  
  The San Juan Islands:  a beautiful ride but another very long day.  If you take a car, it is expensive but expands your options.  Make sure you make a reservation and read through the new reservation rules.   
With a car:  pick an island and do just one.  Choose between San Juan Island and drive over to Lime Kiln State Park for whale watching and also hit teh San Juan National Historic Park at both English and American Camp.  OR Orcas Island and drive up to the top of Mt Constitution.  Without a car, a bike is a popular option for folks for Lopez, Orcas or San Juan Island; note there are hills.   By foot:  get off the ferry at Friday Harbor and wander the few shops, have lunch and return.  There is a bus system/moped rental in Friday Harbor to cruise around the island as well.  The cost of the bus or rental is probably less than the cost of bringing the car on the ferry.  Friday Harbor is very small but make sure to include the Whale museum.  The other islands aren't well suited for access by foot.  

Other suggestions:  looks like you are from Hawaii so maybe some non-water options?  Mt Rainier should be high on the list.  Drive up to Paradise an walk the trails on whichever day of the week has the best weather.  
Take the ferry out of Edmonds (south of Everett) over to Kingston and drive up to Hurricane Ridge in Olympic National Park near Port Angeles.  

Sue


----------



## NHTraveler (Jun 6, 2016)

A lot of people go to the Seattle Space Needle.  When I went, it was suggested to me to skip the Needle and go to Columbia Center instead, and we were not disappointed.  Located on Floor 73 of Columbia Center, the Sky View Observatory is the tallest public viewing area west of the Mississippi.  In 2013, the Sky View Observatory was completely redesigned and expanded to include 360 degree views of Seattle and beyond, a new sleek interior, and floor-to-ceiling exhibits share interesting information about Columbia Center and the surrounding region from each vantage point.  It is about $7 cheaper for an adult and $5 cheaper for a child than the Needle and not as busy.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 6, 2016)

Seattle is a good place to go Orca Whale Watching.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 6, 2016)

Any of the ferry trips is worth the time.

I would suggest going to the Space Needle observation deck as opposed (or in addition to) to the Columbia Center only so you can say you did it.  The Space Needle is unique.

I would add a morning in the Pike Place Market followed by a dim-sum lunch at Jade Garden in the International District.


----------



## jsfletch (Jun 7, 2016)

Consider driving to Crystal Mt. Ski area. Take the gondola to the top and enjoy the beautiful view of Mt Rainier.
While your in downtown Sea. Take the Argosy Cruise to Blake Island. Tillicum Village. This is as close as you'll get to a Hawaiian luau in the Pac NW.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi TomPalm,

If you decide to go to Friday Harbor on San Juan Island, I think you would enjoy a visit to the San Juan Island National Historical Park (aka American and English Camps, San Juan Island).
The park is made up of the sites of the British and U.S. Armies Camps during the Pig War.

San Juan Island National Historical Park celebrates how individuals and nations can resolve disputes without resorting to violence. For it was here in the mid-1800s that Great Britain and the United States settled ownership of the island through peaceful arbitration.

An American farmer's shooting of a pig rooting in his garden almost led to war between the U.S. and Great Britain. The incident became known as "The Pig War".and took 12 years to resolve. Captain George Pickett was dispatched to the island with orders to set up the Amercan Camp. Captain Pickett was later to become a General in the Confederate Army and is remembered for Pickett's Charge at Gettysburg.

Eight 32-pounder naval cannons were removed from the US Massachusetts and emplaced in a redoubt excavated under the direction of 2nd Lieutenant Henry M Robert (future author of "Robert's Rules of Order").

If you go, be sure to visit the cemetery in the British Camp (soldiers who died of natural causes during the military occupation) - the inscriptions on the headstones are interesting.

For more info on The Pig War see - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War

And https://www.nps.gov/sajh/learn/historyculture/the-pig-war.htm


Have a great trip

Richard


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 7, 2016)

*Everett - Seattle traffic info web site*

Aloha,
The drive time between Everett and Seattle is highly variable.  Traffic congestion can add almost an hour each way depending on when you drive.
http://www.wsdot.com/traffic/seattle/default.aspx
You might want to familiarize yourself with the pattern before you travel.

The Museum of Flight at BFI might be of interest, but perhaps your membership is already familiar with the collection.  http://www.museumofflight.org/
Jack


----------



## Helios (Jun 7, 2016)

The Underground tour is Pretty interesting.


----------



## tompalm (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I am getting a lot of good info here. I am taking notes and making plans. 

Tom


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 8, 2016)

tompalm said:


> I
> Thanks for any help or ideas you might have, including that new Courtyard Hotel in Everett at 3003 Colby Avenue, Everett, WA?  How is that area?  The hotel looks nice, but I would not want to stay so close to the Naval Station in San Diego.  It is too industrial.



I'm not very familiar with Everett but the address looks to be in the main part of their downtown, which isn't very big. Close to the police station and the courthouses and a few blocks away from the Everett arena.

Mt Rainier/Tahoma is the mountain in Washington, but it is at least a 3.5-4 hour drive from Everett.  You'd probably want to do an overnighter at Rainier to make better use of your time.  If it's just mountain/forest scenery you want, maybe consider driving to Leavenworth on Rte 2 from Everett.  That's about a 2 hour drive, takes you across a mtn pass to a Bavarian style tourist town.  The Icicle creek area southwest of town has several hiking trails, mostly intermediate to advanced.  There is a nice easy loop trail tho' across a river. If you want to overnite there, I recommend the Enzian Inn.

A ferry ride from Anacortes to Friday Harbor is also very scenic.  The west side of San Juan island used to be a big orca whale watching area in summer.  Not sure what it's like now.  Still better as an overnighter especially if you're bringing a car. Roche Harbor is the historic resort on the northwest side.  Lot of boaters would moor there in the summer.


----------



## samara64 (Jun 8, 2016)

I am very familiar with this area of Everett. I would stay away. I would get a hotel in Lynnwood or Mukilteo if you want to stay on the north side and away from Seattle.

Kirkland is a nice area but it is 20 min to the I5 corridor or Puget sound.

Have fun. It is a great place.

Sam


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2016)

We enjoyed the Museum of Flight at Boeing Field. Took the grands and they enjoyed it too.


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 9, 2016)

*The Hiram M. Chittenden Locks, or Ballard Locks*

I didn't see this mentioned but it is interesting. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Washington_Ship_Canal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballard_Locks
http://www.recreation.gov/recreationalAreaDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&recAreaId=250

If you ever watch Deadliest Catch, several of the boats are out of Seattle and the Norwegians settled in Ballard years ago.They go through the locks going to Alaska for the fishing season.

An alternative to the loop around Anacortes is to come down to Coupeville and cross to Port Townsend. It's a fairly compact town and can be seen in a couple of hours then drive down and across the Hood Canal floating bridge over to Kingston and catch the ferry across to Edmonds. Or go down to Poulsbo, also compact, and out to Bainbridge Island and the ferry into Seattle (or go down to Bremerton and cross on the ferry there. That's probably the longest crossing.)


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 12, 2016)

Last year we booked a tour with Friends of the Market, they lead a historically based tour of Pikes Place Market. It was very informative and a great way to start the day.


----------



## lorenmd (Jun 13, 2016)

i would not stay in everett if you can avoid it.  if staying in seattle is not an option then look at north seattle or bellevue.  i like the silver cloud in the university village area and the light rail picks up there now to go downtown and it's easier to get to everett boeing from that location.  there are so many things to do in such a short time.  avoid bumbershoot.  it's great but it will suck all your time and it's a zoo.  plan on a day filled full in downtown.  market, space needle, ferris wheel on the waterfront, pioneer square.  as ferry rides go you can do boeing and whidbey in the same day.  check the cheapest direction but give yourself time to enjoy langley and deception pass and maybe la connor.  if you want to take a mountain drive pick mt rainier.  make sure it's a clear day.  an early start can be done in a day.  go to paradise and hike around.  it is in your face gorgeous.  if you are staying closer to seattle you could actually do the chihuly glass museum in downtown tacoma and rainier in one day.  long but worth it.


----------



## chellej (Jun 13, 2016)

dd is working for a whale watch tour company on Orcas Island for the summer and living on a sailboat.  They are routinely seeing both orca and humpback whales.  Sept the season is winding down but there should still be some whales around.  

Of the 2 islands, San Juan has more to do/see, more shops and choices of eatery.

Orcas is less commercialized, but has lots to do for a day or two. Rosario Resort on Orcas is a great place to stay.

Ferry for one car & 2 people is ~67.  They only charge one way.  You can walk on between the islands for no charge...not sure if they charge for a vehicle.

I was up there last week and stayed on friday harbor but took the ferry over to orcas to have dinner with dd.  I believe if you are doing a tour a lot of the companies will pick you up at the ferry and take you up to eastsound (the main town).  It is on the opposite side of the island and not in driving distance.

I second deception pass...it is a beautiful area


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2016)

I agree with Sam's post . Downtown Everett is not where I would go. There are too many homeless people on drugs asking for handouts living on the streets, imo. If there was a new Marriott in Waipahu , it would still be in Waipahu. 

Bill


----------



## tompalm (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I did change my reservation to the Marriott Residence Inn at Lynnwood. I have a bunch of points to use there. Looks like the mall is close with a lot of places to eat.  Any recommendations for dinner around there. We like to eat fish, or salads, barbque, or just about anything else that is special in that area.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 15, 2016)

My favorite Marriott in this area is the Courtyard at Lake Union. This would be Seattle. This Marriott is right across the street from Lake Union and very easy to access to all of the Seattle attractions and restaurants. If you get a city view instead of a lake view you would be likely looking at the Space Needle. The lake view is good too because of the activity on this lake like the float planes. There is public transportation that includes a trolley about a block away from this Marriott. This Marriott has a decent restaurant. They do charge for parking as is common in Seattle.

For a tourist I would say go to a tourist area. Lynwood is a better choice than Everett, imo, but is more of a residential area than a tourist area. Go to Seattle is what I think.

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 15, 2016)

The Lynnwood location is a good one for access to the Future of Flight, Whidbey Island, the ferry to the San Juans, the Edmonds ferry to the Olympic Peninsula and the North Cascades or other points north like Mt Baker.  
The Alderwood Mall area (where the motel is located) is very large and has all sorts of restaurants to choose from.  Downtown Edmonds is a short distance south and is a nice town to walk around with some good restaurants.  There's a nice walk along the water and marina with the ferry docks and a scuba diving spot thrown in.  Rick Steves office is there and they offer travel classes/presentations along with the travel services/products.  

The Lake Union spot is also close to restaurants and the Museum of History and Industry (MOHAI).  You can walk to the Seattle Center, but it's a little tricky with the streets not going through so you have to go down and around a bit.  Make sure to check a map before setting out and it will be fine.  However, I would not walk it after dark.   The Lake Union site isn't really downtown so you would need to sort out the transit options to get to Pike Place Market etc.  Here is the website:  http://tripplanner.kingcounty.gov/ 


It really depends on what you want to see while you are in the area.  You have more suggestions than time.  If your focus is downtown Seattle, then stay in Seattle either at Lake Union or down on the waterfront.  If more of your options are outside of Seattle, then the Lynnwood site provides easier parking and in and out access to the other sites.   If you want to do everything, then that might mean you need to plan another trip.  Stay north this time and stay south next.  

Sue


----------



## jancpa (Jun 17, 2016)

The Chihuly Bridge of Glass in downtown Tacoma is just a short drive south of Seattle.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 17, 2016)

jancpa said:


> . . .just a short drive south of Seattle.


Don't really count on anything being "just a short drive" in and around Seattle. The traffic is horrendous at all times.  If there are two or more in the car, you can ride in the carpool lanes which will help. But, when making your plans, leave lots of time for traffic!


----------



## MON2REY (Jun 28, 2016)

I am a native of Seattle and still enjoy going to the Ballard Locks whenever in town.  Also, a drive through the University of Washington campus is nice, especially if it is a clear day and you can stop at Rainier Vista to take in the beautiful view.  Also, if you go to the Space Needle I would suggest making a reservation for lunch or dinner.  There is a minimum charge per person at the restaurant ($25 for lunch, $32 for dinner) but afterward you can go up to the observation deck.  If you only go to the observation deck it still costs you $22 to go up and you have to wait in line forever.  With a reservation you have a designated time for the restaurant and there is no line (and no additional charge for the elevator ride).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 28, 2016)

The Smith Tower Observation Deck would also be interesting.  

Speak-easy will top Smith Tower when observation deck reopens


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 29, 2016)

I just looked up the menu for the restaurant in the Space Needle. Rediculously expensive and limited choices. Not worth it.


----------



## MON2REY (Jun 29, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I just looked up the menu for the restaurant in the Space Needle. Rediculously expensive and limited choices. Not worth it.



But remember, $22 per person of the dinner price covers the elevator ride up and whatever time you spend on the observation deck.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 30, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> I just looked up the menu for the restaurant in the Space Needle. Rediculously expensive and limited choices. Not worth it.



People don't eat at the Space Needle because of its cuisine.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 30, 2016)

Is it really worth it to go to the top of the space needle?  And if so, is it better during the day or at night?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> Is it really worth it to go to the top of the space needle?  And if so, is it better during the day or at night?



It's one of those things you have to do at least once.   I've only been up during the day, so I would say day is best as you can see more.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 1, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> Is it really worth it to go to the top of the space needle?  And if so, is it better during the day or at night?



If you're eating, request a window table when you arrive and try to time it so you're eating during sunset.  Sunset is also a nice time to be on the observation deck (spend time a little before, and a little after).  Then down to the waterfront for a ride on the ferris wheel.


----------

